# A Rough Guide To Your Bodyfat



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Not had any posts asking about BF% for a while but I re-found this and thought I'd post it up.

As ever its tough to guess BF% as you can store it in so many areas.

But its an okay useful guide I think.

1. Full House = No visible muscle definition. Bodyfat level = over 20%.

2. Hard = Some muscle separation appears between delts and upper arm. Abs are still not visible. Approx. bodyfat level = 15-19%

3. Cut = More muscle separation appears particularly in the chest and back, outline of the abs begins to appear slightly. Approx. bodyfat level = 12-14%

4. Defined = Muscle separations get deeper in the arms, chest, legs and back, and abs appear when flexed. Approx. bodyfat level = 10-12%

5. Ripped = Abs are clearly visible all the time, vascularity in arms is prominent, chest and back separation is obvious, and face is starting to appear more angular. Condition can be held indefinitely. Approximate bodyfat level = 7-9%

6. Shredded = Striations appear in large muscle groups when they are flexed. Vascularity appears in lower abdomen and in the legs. Condition can be held for several days with careful dieting. Approximate bodyfat level = 5-7%

7. Sliced = Muscles and tendons begin to appear in the face when chewing, striations appear everywhere and vascularity appears everywhere. Bodyfat levels are close to 3% and subcutaneous water levels are near 0. Condition can only be held for a few hours at a time. Not a healthy condition to stay in due to lower water level.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Thats a pretty good general guide. Good post mate


----------



## Alex The Kid1466867934 (Aug 18, 2007)

Thats a intresting read mate, cheers


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice one Tall..I like that one.


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

The same version with pics.

Body Fat % Terminology and Pictures - Getting Started


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Cheers Bully - i'll have to sign up again


----------



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

bulldozer said:


> The same version with pics.
> 
> Body Fat % Terminology and Pictures - Getting Started


Cool post, no offense but those pics are shite though. there either real shite quality so u can see anything or too small to see anything.


----------



## mattclough.co.uk (Jul 3, 2009)

Am deffo not shredded at the moment!!!!


----------



## cozzy69 (Jul 5, 2009)

Good wee guide m8, makes my bf% look fairly reasonable, yus! cheers, thot it would be higher than that


----------



## bggb (Oct 11, 2009)

lol im not particulary muscly but probably full house bad times


----------



## Big_Idiot1466867997 (Aug 27, 2010)

I cant make my mind up what i would fit in to there, you can see some abs when i flex but there's still that nice layer of fat over them  Im probably somewhere between a full house & Hard............


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Tall has given quite a useful and handy guide. However, some of us hold fat in different areas more so then others.

Ill use myself as an example.

My arms n shoulders are really defined, my upper back is very defined as my forearms. When tensed my upper 4 abs show (slightly popping out I would say)... so you'd think about 8-10% bodyfat... but unfortunately I carry some fat under my belly button area, so.... id stick myself in the 10-12% category.

If you wanted real accurate measuring, you would use the 'bodpod' or under water weighing.

Electrical impedance tests are a waste (look london I used it correctly) of time as excess water can impinge on your results.

Callipers are a funny one as there are various equations out there, some take into account more bodyparts then others; also it differs on ethnicity, sex etc...


----------



## Scotslass (Feb 27, 2011)

Is this guide the same for Girls ?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Scotslass said:


> Is this guide the same for Girls ?


Half an hour with me Scotlass and I'll tell you exactly wot you are..

Lol


----------



## Scotslass (Feb 27, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Half an hour with me Scotlass and I'll tell you exactly wot you are..
> 
> Lol


Only half an hour ?! I'm disappointed. I Thought you would have managed a bit longer than that !!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thats what i was thinking. Why settle for panasonic batteries when you can have me that run on duracells baby pmsl


----------



## Scotslass (Feb 27, 2011)

London1976 said:


> Thats what i was thinking. Why settle for panasonic batteries when you can have me that run on duracells baby pmsl


Do you plug into the mains ?

LMAO


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Scotslass said:


> Do you plug into the mains ?
> 
> LMAO


London is 100mph without being fukcing plugged into the mains lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Dont need to plug me in cause i never run out of power


----------



## Scotslass (Feb 27, 2011)

:jaw:

Sounds like every girl should have a London1976 in their bedside drawer .. Lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Pmsl, im that small so im sure to fit in.  .


----------



## Scotslass (Feb 27, 2011)

Not too small I hope ..lol


----------



## dexx913 (Jan 20, 2011)

i never fit in anywhere its always a tight squeeze ! haha


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

My HEIGHT is 5,6 lol


----------



## Scotslass (Feb 27, 2011)

That's ok I am only 5ft 2.5 ...lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Two peas in a pod


----------



## Scotslass (Feb 27, 2011)

Aw sweet pea .. Lol

I better ask my question again we seem to have gone off topic .

Does this guide apply to girls too ?


----------



## adam.fisher456 (Jul 21, 2011)

once again Tall thanks for sharing detail on fat. i think Protein Helps to Burn Body Fat so much and the main reason for increasing protein in our body is using oily food.


----------

